# "Click Here To View Today's Active Topics (all public forums)"



## taipan (Jun 18, 2005)

Is there such feature in the new bulletin board software?  


The "Click here to view todays active topics" was my first stop on TUG and was a very nice and handy feature to peruse the latest for all forums without having to go to each one individually.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 18, 2005)

Click on New Posts on the blue bar at the top of this page and it will show all the new posts since you last logged in, I think.


----------



## taipan (Jun 18, 2005)

Yep, that looks like it.  Thanks for the pointer, KarenG!


----------



## Harvey and Lin (Jun 18, 2005)

No, I don't think this is quite the same. The old feature was sorted by forum so you could quickly skip forums that you were not interested in.  Is there some other way to do this on the new board?  I too liked this feature as I could quickly skim the new posts on only the forums I was interested in.  TIA, Harvey


----------



## Courts (Jun 18, 2005)

*Favorite Forums*



			
				Harvey and Lin said:
			
		

> No, I don't think this is quite the same. The old feature was sorted by forum so you could quickly skip forums that you were not interested in.  Is there some other way to do this on the new board?  I too liked this feature as I could quickly skim the new posts on only the forums I was interested in.  TIA, Harvey



Go to Forum Tools at blue bar near top of each forum. Select subscribe to this forum. You will be taken to a window where you can choose email notifications when there is an update. This way your favorite forums will notify you via email when there is a new post.

In addition (after you subscribe to a forum or forums) you can go to your  "user CP" whenever you log in to the forum and click "list subscriptions" on the left hand side. 

Maybe this will help. 
Jack


----------



## geoffb (Jun 18, 2005)

If they are able to turn on the RSS features in vBulletin you might be able to do what you're describing.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 18, 2005)

How long do new post stay, new post?  It seems like sometimes I look there are many and the next time I look, there are only a few.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 18, 2005)

riverdees05 said:
			
		

> How long do new post stay, new post? It seems like sometimes I look there are many and the next time I look, there are only a few.



They are new since *your* last login, more or less.


----------

